# Tifton



## duckman18 (Jun 26, 2009)

i am going to be moving down to tifton in the fall to go to school. how is the duck hunting down there? are there any public places that i would be able to access?


----------



## Mark K (Jun 26, 2009)

Find a farmers daughter to date and you'll have plenty of places. Paradise PFA has some hunts -never been though. Get out and ride the country - stop if you see something worth checking out - find owner - introduce yourself (not in camo or truck covered in mud) - and your liable to get permission. Just remember leave the land better than you found it!


----------



## tshawg (Jun 26, 2009)

Just what Mark said, ive never hunted Paradise eather but if you have a small boat Lake Blackshear is about 45 min. away. Not great hunting up there but i have killed some ducks there.


----------



## duckman18 (Jun 26, 2009)

tshawg said:


> Just what Mark said, ive never hunted Paradise eather but if you have a small boat Lake Blackshear is about 45 min. away. Not great hunting up there but i have killed some ducks there.



yeah thats about what i figured. i am part of a deer camp in abbeville and its not too far away. it borders the ocmulgee so i may just head up there to hunt some


----------



## brittonl (Jun 27, 2009)

May want to look at either Horse Creek WMA or Grand Bay WMA's. Best bet is to talk with a local land owner though, like already said.

Assuming you are attending ABAC, I am an ABAC alumni and sure had some good times down there! Enjoy!


----------



## buckfever33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Paradise sucks unless you want to get shot I went to school down there for two years....


----------



## CraigM (Jul 4, 2009)

you have the flint down there as well


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jul 4, 2009)

you wouldn't happen to be going for a business major would you?  I remember meeting someone from taccoa at orientation.

but like the others said just just look around and meet the riht people.. all I hunt around here is private places we've got permission to.. paradise isn't worth it and other public land is about to far.


----------



## duckman18 (Jul 5, 2009)

Gobblergetter said:


> you wouldn't happen to be going for a business major would you?  I remember meeting someone from taccoa at orientation.
> 
> but like the others said just just look around and meet the riht people.. all I hunt around here is private places we've got permission to.. paradise isn't worth it and other public land is about to far.



yeah man that was me, o okay guess i will just be looking around


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jul 7, 2009)

its a small world haha   good luck with finding some spots


----------



## duckman18 (Jul 7, 2009)

ha ha no kidding. thanks


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Jul 9, 2009)

i got some land 30 miles from tift. ill take ya if you give me a few more tips


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 15, 2009)

I was born in tifton. Known for its poultry and rice. 

Go check out kates kitchen on 47. Tell her uncle bill sent you.

Also a good gun store on hwy 26 west.

Lots of good people in tifton. Most dont duck hunt. So be carefull with riding around. Dont knock on doors there either. Brother in law got meds stolen out of his bathroom with a guy who wanted to use the restroom. Siad he knocken on the door and said he had to use the bathroom real bad. Like poo kinda bad. So he let him in and he shanked his prescription medication. Seem to be a trend according to law.
Be carefull.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 15, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> I was born in tifton. Known for its poultry and rice.
> 
> Go check out kates kitchen on 47. Tell her uncle bill sent you.
> 
> ...




Are you talking about tifton GA?  Tift County?  I live about 15 or 20 minutes from tifton so ive been around it pretty good.  I haven't heard of any of these places, or the roads.

I dang sure haven't seen any rice.  Fill me in on all this!

I graduated from ABAC last may and I'm at VSU now.  ABAC is a great school!


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 16, 2009)

Rice in Tifton?


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 16, 2009)

poultry and rice- also known as chicken and rice at kaes kitchen friend


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 16, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> poultry and rice- also known as chicken and rice at kaes kitchen friend



Where is the restaurant at?  I'll check it out next time I'm riding through.

I didn't realize you were talking about chicken and rice as a dish.  I thought you were talking about chicken houses and rice fields in the first post.  You had me confused.


----------



## duckman18 (Jul 21, 2009)

JohnBenoit09 said:


> i got some land 30 miles from tift. ill take ya if you give me a few more tips



i got all the equipment and everything that we will need. i just need somewhere to hunt lol. i will be glad to show ya all i know


----------



## chadder (Jul 22, 2009)

yea man i go to abac too, so just holler at me i have several ponds on the land i hunt which is around 3000 acres. i also have tons of luck up at the ocmulgee river you can float and shoot all day.


----------



## duckman18 (Jul 22, 2009)

chadder said:


> yea man i go to abac too, so just holler at me i have several ponds on the land i hunt which is around 3000 acres. i also have tons of luck up at the ocmulgee river you can float and shoot all day.



alright man sounds good!


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jul 23, 2009)

Me and my roomates are about to go back for our 3rd year at abac. Thats all we did last year was was hunt and blow duck calls in ABAC Place. We took a trip to Lake Eufala Last year and had a blast. Hit me up if u want to lots of duck hunters in my room. We also Deer, Hog And Turkey Hunt.


----------



## duckman18 (Jul 28, 2009)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Me and my roomates are about to go back for our 3rd year at abac. Thats all we did last year was was hunt and blow duck calls in ABAC Place. We took a trip to Lake Eufala Last year and had a blast. Hit me up if u want to lots of duck hunters in my room. We also Deer, Hog And Turkey Hunt.



haha sounds like my kind of people . yeah i deer and hog hunt . havent ever been turkey huntin though


----------

